# Uncle's banking account may have been compromised



## debodun (Feb 17, 2015)

I suspect my elderly uncle's bank account was hacked. He called the bank because he did not receive his monthly statement for January. The  bank told him that the statement was sent to someplace in Tennessee  (uncle lives in New York). Uncle told his POA that someone called him on  the phone recently and said there was a problem with his account and  asked for his SSN and account number. Trustingly, my uncle gave out the  info. On further inquiry, the POA learned there was a freeze on the account and is trying to  find out what's going on. What are some questions that should be asked  of the bank when she goes there? What else should be done? Can she  request the address to which the statement was sent? Should that account  be closed and another account be opened?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2015)

That account should immediately be closed and a new one opened.  Demand a copy of the recent statement and all activity after the date of the statement.  Then see if there was illicit acativity and decide how to proceed.  But get that compromised account closed immediately.  Alert the bank that your uncle gave out his information and ask them if there are any measures they can take to be sure it won't happen with the new account.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2015)

AND be sure your uncle knows NEVER to give out his social security number like that.  Your own bank will NEVER ask you questions like that on the phone. Neither will your credit card people.  
And of course report that bogus address as being fraudulent.  And move quickly -- the people that got that information can clean your uncle out in a New York minute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2015)

I agree, close the account immediately.  If he goes to the bank and requests it, they should be able to give him a type written statement of all recent activity.  I would ask the address of the person they sent the statement to, worse they can say is no.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

OMG!  An old scam and it stills finds people who will willingly hand over the keys to the vault.  Pity.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 17, 2015)

Rule #1 is to NEVER give out any personal information to a caller.  If they claim to be from a bank or credit card company, etc., ask for their phone number and tell them you will call them right back.  99% of the time, they will hang up and look for their next victim.  Then, immediately call the bank or CC company, report the call, and verify that there is no strange activity in the account.  Anyone who asks for personal information over the phone is probably a thief.


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2015)

My uncle is a recluse and has no TV or radio, so he is not current on these scams. He has agoraphobia, so he never leaves his apartment. The POA is being run ragged going between my uncle and the bank trying to resolve this because he will not go out and attend to his own business


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 18, 2015)

Whoever has general power of attorney can do anything he can do.   He/she should just close the account and take whatever measures the bank suggests.  But get the money out of that account before the thieves do.  BTW, a POA (power of attorney) is a document, the person to whom power of attorney is given is called  "Attorney-in-Fact" for whomever gave the power of attorney.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 19, 2015)

I would suspect the money was gone before this was posted. When these crooks get the information they need they're not going to waste any time getting the money.


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2015)

The POA has informed me that the bank suggested she go to the police, which she hasn't yet (it's been over a week since that). She says she is going to her own attorney to get advice. Meanwhile, she also told me that the bank representative she's been dealing with said $12,000 via 29 transactions in Tennessee and Arkansas was taken and the bank is not liable for it since he gave out that compromising information of his own free will.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2015)

SHE?   Uncle?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> SHE?   Uncle?



She is talking about the power of attorney, a woman.


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, the POA is a woman.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 26, 2015)

She should absolutely go to the police.   When you say "they" would not be liable for it -- do you mean the bank said they are not liable for it, or the uncle isn't liable for it?


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2015)

It was the bank that said they weren't liable. I just heard from the POA. She says she did go to the State Police yesterday, but they just referred he back to the local police force. They gave her some forms to have my uncle fill out. That's all I know for now.


----------

